# Claudia e Ste si sono sposati



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Gli ex concorrenti di *Temptation Island 2021*, *Claudia Venturini* e *Stefano Socionovo*, meglio conosciuto come *Ste*, *si sono sposati* oggi. La coppia che ha finito il reality rimanendo insieme a pochi mesi dal matrimonio, nonostante abbiano comunque temuto una separazione tra pianti e lacrime, ha pronunciato il fatidico sì davanti a molti invitati, tra cui i partecipanti di Temptation Island che hanno condiviso l'avventura con loro come Jessica Mascheroni, il suo ex Alessandro Autera, Tommaso Eletti, la sua ex Valentina Nulli Augusti, Federico Rasa e la sua fidanzata Floriana Angelica, Manuela Carriero (assente il suo nuovo fidanzato Luciano Punzo), il suo ex Stefano Sirena, Alessio Tanoni e la sua fidanzata Natascia Zagato.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2021)

Mai sentiti nominare. Sicuro non mi perdo niente vero?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2021)

Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


idem giuro! ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mai sentiti nominare. Sicuro non mi perdo niente vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


Idem


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


Pure io!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2021)

Ma davvero c'è gente che segue sta robaccia? Ma poi evitiamo sul forum dai


----------



## Coccosheva81 (7 Agosto 2021)

Io pensavo che Ste fosse il nomignolo che quelli de er clab danno a Stefano de Grandis


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (7 Agosto 2021)

Tutta roba per lesionati. E l'Italia ne è piena.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


Esatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo


uguale...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli ex concorrenti di *Temptation Island 2021*, *Claudia Venturini* e *Stefano Socionovo*, meglio conosciuto come *Ste*, *si sono sposati* oggi. La coppia che ha finito il reality rimanendo insieme a pochi mesi dal matrimonio, nonostante abbiano comunque temuto una separazione tra pianti e lacrime, ha pronunciato il fatidico sì davanti a molti invitati, tra cui i partecipanti di Temptation Island che hanno condiviso l'avventura con loro come Jessica Mascheroni, il suo ex Alessandro Autera, Tommaso Eletti, la sua ex Valentina Nulli Augusti, Federico Rasa e la sua fidanzata Floriana Angelica, Manuela Carriero (assente il suo nuovo fidanzato Luciano Punzo), il suo ex Stefano Sirena, Alessio Tanoni e la sua fidanzata Natascia Zagato.


Auguri e figli più intelligenti.


----------



## David Drills (8 Agosto 2021)

Che degrado


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse qualcuno del forum leggendo il titolo



Ahahahhaha pure io!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli ex concorrenti di *Temptation Island 2021*, *Claudia Venturini* e *Stefano Socionovo*, meglio conosciuto come *Ste*, *si sono sposati* oggi. La coppia che ha finito il reality rimanendo insieme a pochi mesi dal matrimonio, nonostante abbiano comunque temuto una separazione tra pianti e lacrime, ha pronunciato il fatidico sì davanti a molti invitati, tra cui i partecipanti di Temptation Island che hanno condiviso l'avventura con loro come Jessica Mascheroni, il suo ex Alessandro Autera, Tommaso Eletti, la sua ex Valentina Nulli Augusti, Federico Rasa e la sua fidanzata Floriana Angelica, Manuela Carriero (assente il suo nuovo fidanzato Luciano Punzo), il suo ex Stefano Sirena, Alessio Tanoni e la sua fidanzata Natascia Zagato.


Ho la donna che segue ste cose e a volte mi tocca seguire ste boiate. La coppia cringe era quella formata dalla milf anoressica e il bambino con disturbi psichici. A volte per svagarsi fanno bene anche cose come queste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Tutta roba per lesionati. E l'Italia ne è piena.


L'unico programma spazzatura che seguo (salvo saltuari minuti finali di Striscia la Notizia ogni tanto)..onestamente per ridere è perfetto..


----------

